# Deer Hunters Claiming The Woods



## Shaun229 (Nov 17, 2015)

Had a incident the other day at Grand Bay WMA when a deer hunter decided to be nasty to me,my wife and my buddies gf because we were hunting in HIS deer woods.I was polite and told him to look in his reg book and the dates were correct.Its getting pitiful how these deer hunters don't want anyone in the woods but them.Its unsportsmanlike,rude and just stupid.I hate to tell them,but anytime I feel the need or want to run my dogs on public hunting property,that I also paid for my WMA stamp and license to hunt and pay taxes to upkeep these properties,I AM GONNA HUNT.Get over it horn chasers,wanna be Michael Waddels and such,we small game hunters have just as much right to be out there as yall. http://74.55.204.178/images/smilies/fine.gif


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 17, 2015)

It's a shame. YA ll do any good.


----------



## Shaun229 (Nov 17, 2015)

yea we got a few.been having alot of em timber hard and not ever stopping for a shot.heading for den trees quick


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 17, 2015)

I would keep going when the season is open and time permits. And I know you will. Sounds like a good time.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Nov 17, 2015)

Why not inform the DNR of this incident when it occurred ?  You certainly have the right to be there doing what you are doing!!!!  DNR is there to help but can't if not made aware of issues !!!!


----------



## Shaun229 (Nov 17, 2015)

DNR isnt going to do anything about it.there was no way of knowing who it was.and there is never a game warden or anyone out there to help control things like this.only contact I have ever been able to get for this wma is the regional office and none of them care or know anything that goes on out there.


----------



## rwh (Nov 17, 2015)

i hunt deer and i run squirrel dogs.  it amazes me how stupid people have gotten over deer hunting (hunting in general).  i've been on the other end hunting public land and had squirrel dogs run up under me and it messes up a hunt but it is what it is.  when i was a kid people didn't shoot other people's animals, neighbors let neighbors hunt on their land for free and everybody in the world didn't think that deer hunting in albama and georgia was supposed to be like what they see on television.


----------



## Beagler282 (Nov 18, 2015)

I was dove hunting one morning on a WMA during bow season years ago. Had a bow hunter come out on the field and ask me when you gonna be finished shooting? My reply was when the birds quit flying. Sorry I interrupted your hunt but my suggestion would be out of 4500 acres you might not want to hunt next to the dove field. Some people that hunt public land think that it belongs to them and only them....lol


----------



## rwh (Nov 18, 2015)

i know  guy that owns a gun club near montgomery and i've shot skeet down there with deer standing 30 yards away.  i've seen deer at the rifle range in tuskegee national forest.  people think deer are as elusive as big foot.  if you've done much hunting you know different.


----------



## specialk (Nov 18, 2015)

I don't get it either...I love to deer hunt and do deer hunt. some hunters cant stand a dog though.....im reading another thread on another forum(NC) where a MP from a military base killed 2 deer hounds on public land for ruining his his hunt....then buried the tracking collars to try and throw off the owners....he's sitting in jail at the moment.....


----------



## rwh (Nov 18, 2015)

specialk said:


> I don't get it either...I love to deer hunt and do deer hunt. some hunters cant stand a dog though.....im reading another thread on another forum(NC) where a MP from a military base killed 2 deer hounds on public land for ruining his his hunt....then buried the tracking collars to try and throw off the owners....he's sitting in jail at the moment.....



yes sir!  tampering with collars adds several other charges besides cruelty to animals.  he's probably still not getting what he deserves.  public or private land the laws are the same.


----------



## Southernhoundhunter (Nov 18, 2015)

Over the last 25 years or so, the social aspect and tolerance and respect for fellow hunters has gone down the drain. I'm very fortunate to be in a deer dog club that is in the middle of roughly 100,000 acres of dog clubs. I know that in the next 10-20 years it'll be broken up and paradise lost as well. The majority of deer hunters don't like dogs regardless of what they are. A few years back when we still had rabbit dogs, we were hunting about 500 yards from a property line when the dogs jumped a big cottontail and he made a huge loop across the property line. A man came hauling tail up there and threatened to kill all of our dogs and have us prosecuted. For what I don't know as we never crossed a property line. I forgot to mention that this was the last week of February and he was screaming at a 78 year old man. That same elderly man grew up in East Texas running everything that a hound would chase, red wolves, coons, fox, and later deer when they were reintroduced in the 50s. He told me tales of the times when everyone hunted everyone's land and were respectful of each other and their property. He always said he felt bad for houndsmen of modern times because they'll never know how carefree and pleasant hunting used to be.


----------



## rwh (Nov 18, 2015)

yeah, part of the problem is people that have dogs treeing on private property saying "dogs can't read posted signs, i'll get my dog......".  even though that's true it's not smart to step into a situation where you've got to go on private property and you take an attitude with the land owner.  keep in mind that i'm saying this as a man that had two dogs vanish recently.  i really try to look at this from both sides.  maybe it's wrong of me to say it but i think the problem comes from hunting becoming popular with too many people that didn't grow up in the country where you got along with or at least tolerated and respected your neighbors.  maybe i've just turned into the old man that shakes his fist and talks about how things were different back in my day.


----------



## Al Medcalf (Nov 18, 2015)

Of all hunters, deer hunters are the most belly aching crybabies there are.  Don't believe it?  Just check out the deer hunting section on this forum.  I read it for entertainment.


----------



## Southernhoundhunter (Nov 18, 2015)

I'm my opinion, the commercialization of hunting is the worst thing that has ever happened to hunting and fishing as well. I have jokingly named the hunting and fishing channels "commercial for horn porn". Don't get me wrong, I like killing a nice buck but all that is fed to today's generation is horns, horns horns or catch and release or you're a game hog. I wish folks would go back to the simpler times and the main goal of hunting and fishing trips was to have a good time with your family and friends


----------



## MrBull (Nov 18, 2015)

You are absolutely right. I am a member of a hunting club here in Northeast Florida. It is a dog hunting club. Many of the members, myself included enjoy still hunting during the archery and muzzleloader season. They have a rule that prohibits any dogs in the woods from Labor day until the first day of General Gun. Which deer dogs are allowed but no other dogs are permitted until Dec 1st. I am a coon hunter and I pay good money to be in this club and my dogs have to sit in the pen during 3 of the best months to coon hunt. Those coon dogs are not going to effect the deer hunting especially once they have had deer dogs on the ground from daylight to dark 7 days a week. That's not to say that occasionally one of my dogs wont slip up and run a deer, but when they do, I take quick and decisive action to stop it. Deer hunters have gotten plain greedy. Every member of our club helps to pay the lease and should be able to enjoy it the way that they want to, as long as its legal. The same applies to public land.


----------



## rwh (Nov 18, 2015)

i lease 100 acres to squirrel hunt on and i don't run my dogs there until after the rut. the guy that splits it with me turkey hunts it and he has some cajun buddies that come deer hunt it for a week during the rut.  i basically stay off of it to not mess up the guy that hunts the land next to it.  i've never met him so he doesn't even know i do that for him.  i've got 4 dogs that all need hunting this year, i'm sure we'll meet and i'd bet it doesn't go well.


----------



## robert carter (Nov 22, 2015)

I hunt public land and I am thankfull we have it to hunt. I expect to run in to people it is public land you know and always have another spot to hunt picked out if someone is in my first choice. I am polite and would never be snappy to another hunter much less his family. Some people are idiots...nothing else to say. RC


----------



## Trey Miller (Dec 30, 2015)

Shaun229 said:


> Had a incident the other day at Grand Bay WMA when a deer hunter decided to be nasty to me,my wife and my buddies gf because we were hunting in HIS deer woods.I was polite and told him to look in his reg book and the dates were correct.Its getting pitiful how these deer hunters don't want anyone in the woods but them.Its unsportsmanlike,rude and just stupid.I hate to tell them,but anytime I feel the need or want to run my dogs on public hunting property,that I also paid for my WMA stamp and license to hunt and pay taxes to upkeep these properties,I AM GONNA HUNT.Get over it horn chasers,wanna be Michael Waddels and such,we small game hunters have just as much right to be out there as yall. http://74.55.204.178/images/smilies/fine.gif



You're speaking the truth brother. I'm 33 years old. I hear my dad talk about how people would let you, me, or anyone hunt their property if you respected it. I was to young my dad said for me to remember. Dad said people started throwing money in the faces of the land owners and all the land he had permission to hunt quickly went away. I'm a deer hunter also but my point is and I'm probably upset some folks but I'm not meaning to...my coon dog is running a (coon) track, jumps a deer, the deer runs 20 to a 100 yards stops and beds back down. Ok I understand that the dog made the deer scared and it ran off a ways. But a coyote would hunt it to sun up is what I'm saying. I hope I didn't offend anyone, it wasn't my intention.


----------



## PappyHoel (Dec 30, 2015)

I like dogs and people running around while I'm hunting.  I've had several instances of dogs and people running deer to me.

What bothers me is when Billy is running around aimlessly through the woods with no freaking clue on a quota hunt.


----------



## deerstand (Dec 30, 2015)

if its legal to hunt it i hunt it,deer,hog, squirrel,coon...doesn't matter. love to use dogs for all... like to still hunt as well. i love to hear a good race, but i also love the silence of a deer stand..... in Ga. I'm pretty sure WMA's are closed to small game(dog) hunters during deer hunts... unless there is a specified section of the WMA set aside for dog hunting


----------



## Trey Miller (Dec 30, 2015)

PappyHoel said:


> I like dogs and people running around while I'm hunting.  I've had several instances of dogs and people running deer to me.
> 
> What bothers me is when Billy is running around aimlessly through the woods with no freaking clue on a quota hunt.



See that's working together haha


----------

